# Manic Panic



## MzEmo (Apr 28, 2006)

Has anyone here ever used Manic Panic in after midnight blue? Or any recommendations on really cool yellow hair dye?


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the blue I used was Midnight Blue. It looked good at first, but faded instantly after the first wash, and then faded to a lighter blue/sea green colour. I wouldn't recommend Manic Panic dye. The only other dye I used was Wild Colours and it worked alot better, was thicker, and cheaper.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2006)

I've used MP and it fades really quickly as was said earlier! ^^^


----------



## MzEmo (Apr 28, 2006)

where do you buy wild colours?


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 30, 2006)

I just bought it at some beauty supply store in Toronto, I've seen it recently at another store in Ottawa. Just call up some beauty supply stores (make sure you don't need a cosmetician licence) and ask if they carry colourful dyes. Just try to stay away from Manic Panic, and I've heard Fudge fades quickly, and is super expensive.


----------



## HapaDynazty (May 2, 2006)

MP is really bad for your hair but it does have nice bright colors!


----------



## jokers_kick (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HapaDynazty* 
_MP is really bad for your hair but it does have nice bright colors!_

 
no it isn't. it's a veggie dye, it contains no harmful chemicals that could damage hair.


----------



## jokers_kick (May 2, 2006)

nooooooo to manic panic. it fades horribly. Try raw or special effects. They last two months without needing to re-dye on me. 

as for the yellow, try bright as [email protected] yellow by special effects haha.


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 2, 2006)

Just wondering. I bought the Manic Panic Flash Lightning bleaching kit. hahaha sounds long. But is it any good?


----------



## ruby_soho (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_Just wondering. I bought the Manic Panic Flash Lightning bleaching kit. hahaha sounds long. But is it any good?_

 
 It works well, it's just bleach, bleach is pretty standard. I can't remember if for the other bleach kits I've used I had to mix powder, but I remember it being kinda messy and hard to not inhale.


----------



## Jeannine8 (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_Just wondering. I bought the Manic Panic Flash Lightning bleaching kit. hahaha sounds long. But is it any good?_

 
I just used it yesterday! It gets the job done, i'm happy with the results (I used the 30 vol. one)


----------



## Pascal (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 
_where do you buy wild colours?_

 
Manicpanic.com or check out a Hot Topic store near you...


----------



## HapaDynazty (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_no it isn't. it's a veggie dye, it contains no harmful chemicals that could damage hair._

 

manic panic might be natural but even if it uses natural ingredients doesnt mean that its necessarily good for your hair - it has high levels alcohol and really drys your hair out - which is why it fades fast.


----------



## Cherrie (May 9, 2006)

I suggest special effects over manic panic anyday (with bleach application of course)!! Manic Panic fades 3x's faster and the color variety is ummm bland...


----------



## lovejam (May 9, 2006)

When I was in high school, I used a brand called Directions. They make a Midnight Blue, which was what I used (such a beautifully rich color!). Give them a try, because they're inexpensive, but they last really long. And when they fade, they fade pretty evenly, so it still looks good.

I made the mistake of getting Manic Panic once to redye my hair (in After Midnight Blue, if you can believe it!), and it turned my hair SEAFOAM GREEN. Never again. After that, I always made the longer trek to a store that sold Directions.

I believe Hot Topic might sell Directions brand. Give it a try, it's what I swore by when I still dyed my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ETA: Directions also makes a yellow called Bright Daffodil.

ETA2: I should mention that the full name is LaRiche Directions. Makes it easier to find online.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (May 10, 2006)

Boo...I was gonna try manic panic...I've tried special effects before and a week later my hair was green. =(


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrie* 
_I suggest special effects over manic panic anyday (with bleach application of course)!! Manic Panic fades 3x's faster and the color variety is ummm bland..._

 

What colors do u have on ur hair, "kinda pink hot pink? fushia?  anyhow I love it!!! also where would i buy " Special effects?"


----------



## Pink_lily (May 10, 2006)

i used manic panic a couple times in middle school and high school, and it just faded way too quickly for my liking.  i used another brand i found at hot topic a couple times...special effects, i think?  i always used it to bleach and dye my best friend's hair too.  they made a beautiful turquoise color that lasted for weeks without fading.


----------



## ninabruja (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 
_where do you buy wild colours?_

 
amphigory.com
garmentdistrict.com


----------



## Cherrie (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_What colors do u have on ur hair, "kinda pink hot pink? fushia?  anyhow I love it!!! also where would i buy " Special effects?"_

 

I have atomic pink, joyride and wild flower... The atomic pink glows under black light. You could buy special effects at Hot Topic. but it cost about 14$. Shop online and google it. You'll find better deals around half the price.


----------



## jokers_kick (May 16, 2006)

angryyoungandpoor.com for special effects.


----------



## user79 (May 19, 2006)

I wish I had known this in high school when I was using Manic Panic. 

It does fade really fast. But this was back in 1997, there wasn't that much choice back then.


----------



## calliestar (Jun 4, 2006)

I've used midnight blue.  it looked great at first, but then I went swimming with it, and it turned a tealish-cholrinated color that really wasn't very pretty.


----------



## electrostars (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spam.n.Rice* 
_Boo...I was gonna try manic panic...I've tried special effects before and a week later my hair was green. =(_

 
wow, i dyed the tips of my hair electric blue(I think?!) by special effects, and it was just as bright as the day I dyed it 6 weeks later when I bleached it out!


I like the color Virgin Rose, it's so pretty! hehe.


----------



## EccentricAngel (Jun 6, 2006)

MP is really awful for your hair....


----------



## im so grotesque (Jun 13, 2006)

manic panic is really anawful hair dye..it fades after about 2-3 washes. or maybe their reds and blues suck
try special effects or punky color. they both have worked wonders for my hair.hot topic overprices special effects though so search online


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jul 2, 2006)

Funny, Manic panic doesn't fade any faster in my hair then any other(temporary, no peroxide) dye, and I've definitely not found it to be drying. I will say, I do process bright colored, non-peroxide dyes in for at least 5 hours, so that might have something to do with why they don't fade very fast on me.


----------

